# I need some encouragement... or advice...  Or both!



## Jordan.Misner (21 Mar 2012)

How cliche, but;  Hello, Everyone!

   I'm sure you have better things to do than listen to my life story, so I'll try to not prattle a whole lot--although I am looking for someone who can relate and empathize with my situation to help with some encouragement.  I'll prattle a little bit, I guess...

[ [ Personal Information ] ]
   My name is Jordan; I am 24 years old, I am a Husband, I am a Father of two, and I am interested in enlisting in the Canadian Forces.  I am an average man, nothing stands out about me at first glance.  Actually, I never even thought of the military as a career option until I met a friend of mine online who served for the U.S. Marines.  

   Growing up, I led a life that made me feel like I knew everything!  I quit highschool, started working at the ripe age of 15, and started correspondence school to at least get my Grade 10 (In Alberta.)  I remember, very well, my father telling me at a very young age, "No matter if you're going to work a labour job, or push a broom.  Everywhere requires a Grade 10 education."  I even tried some Post-Secondary education (after passing an equivalency) and quit that due to more ignorance on my part.  I always thought that I'd just work a labour job for the rest of my days.  ...Currently, I'm working a labour job, for what looks like the rest of my days...  

   It's been about 2 years since I first started mulling the idea around in my head.  I wanted to see my sons first birthday, so I was going to apply after that, then we started talking about another baby.  So, I figured I'd put it off just a little longer to wait for news my wife was pregnant.  After that, it was to make sure my wife was holding a healthy pregnancy....  Now, I had made a point of it; time is wasting and I'm losing daylight:  if I'm applying to to Canadian Armed Forces, I want to apply before I'm 25.  April 7th, I turn 25.

   On to some actual information.  Thanks for reading, if you took the time to.  I appreciate it.
[ [ / Personal Information ] ]

   My actual game plan was to apply to the Canadian Armed Forces as an Infantry Soldier.  I was very interested in applying for the JTF-2, although that's a story for another time.

  Like most, I value myself as a intelligent and well-to-do person.  I'm finding myself concerned with my application , now that I've read some of the recruitment FAQ's on this forum.  Many mention word of Volunteer Work, Extra Curricular Activities, even Bachelor's Degree's!  I feel so overshadowed that I feel like applying would be futile.  This is very disheartening, because after 2 solid years, I've still kept my eye on the same prize.  

   While I understand that I am very capable of any task ahead of me and that I would be a fantastic asset to the Canadian Forces, this topic wasn't introduced so that I could swamp you with how great I am, all of the neat things I 'have' accomplished in despite of me shortcomings, and just how damn cool I am, in general.  No, I started this topic to tell you that I'm nervous, and frankly a little scared that something I want so bad will be rejected from me, just because I was a stupid kid at one point...  I know that you're not the one recruiting me right this minute, but I'm just looking for a friendly face in the crowd who can, well..  You read the topic when you opened it, I'm sure.

   Anyways, I feel a little better already, just getting this off of my chest.  I understand that I'm sure I'll see some criticism.  Please try and be helpful with it.  If you've got any tips, or some friendly advice, I'm very welcome to it.  Regardless, I still plan on applying, just trying to be optimistic.  

   Oh, and thanks for your time in everything.  I appreciate you taking the time to read, and I wholly am grateful for the service to our Country that you who are serving, and have served, are doing.  Hopefully, I am able to join the ranks.


----------



## MedCorps (21 Mar 2012)

I would say... 

Walk on down to a recruiting centre and put your name in the pile to join.  Talk to the recruiting centre staff about the options available to you and the current needs of the Canadian Forces. It sounds that you are rational and have focus.  

IMHO we need mature (not right out of high school) hard working people like you to fill the ranks. Don't get bent around the axle about the details and they can all be worked out at the recruiting centre. You have established a family, are married with a support mechanism for your children (I would suspect), have done manual labour (so you know what that is all about to work hard), and even worked to self-improve by finishing secondary school after leaving the formal system.  

With the new recruiting year starting 1 Apr 12, the sooner you take the plunge the better.  The CF offers a rewarding experience with a sound compensation package. 

You will never know unless you try and you can always say "no" to whatever it is that the CF offers you up to the day you put your hand on the good book and swear your allegiance to Queen and Country.

Good luck, 

MC


----------



## dangles (21 Mar 2012)

Why do you want to join?


----------



## sappermcfly (21 Mar 2012)

You will miss 100% of the shots you don't take. 
Take from that what you will.


----------



## Loachman (21 Mar 2012)

Just do it.


----------



## mmmjon (21 Mar 2012)

Head over to the RC tomorrow and apply.

Infantry is not accepting applications at the moment, but you can see what currently is if you check out the forces website.

http://www.forces.ca/en/jobexplorer/browsejobs-70

The only trade in the combat arms, currently accepting applications is Combat Engineer.

Good luck.


----------



## kenmnuggas (22 Mar 2012)

For what it's worth, you're much more articulate and a much better writer than most of the "honors collage(sic)" students that solicit advice here. 
You seem to have your head on straight, get it done.


----------



## Maxadia (22 Mar 2012)

MedCorps said:
			
		

> IMHO we need mature (not right out of high school) hard working people like you to fill the ranks.




x2


----------



## Wilamanjaro (22 Mar 2012)

What I've told my friends:

Through my experience I have learned that nothing goes according to plan, do not COUNT on receiving a job offer. If you are even so much as considering a career in the Canadian Forces and have a general idea of what you'd like to do, I'd say apply, the process can be slow and if you are DEPENDING on a career to start a.s.a.p., it can be painful. 

Apply and have that option working away, doing what it does. Live your life as you would, it's hard, but try not to think about receiving your job offer everyday, it will drive you nuts. 

Eventually you may receive an offer, at that point assess your personal situation and ask yourself if you have the desire to be a part of the Canadian Forces. Maybe ask the recruiter for a few days to think about it while you take everything into consideration. 

If you are not yet ready, gracefully decline the position and possibly apply at a later date. If you are ready mentally, physically and emotionally, then accept the offer and join us 

There is nothing negative about applying, but it could be bad if you find yourself in a sticky situation and you need to get started NOW and have not started!

To each, his own though. All the best to you and what you choose to do! Keep us informed!


----------



## Deck (22 Mar 2012)

Jordan.Misner

You said “I am looking for someone who can relate and empathize with my situation to help with some encouragement”. I will try. 

I think the best way I can do this is to relate the similarities between your goals and circumstances and, my experiences and accomplishments so far. 

This is a brief list of general similar experiences:
I also was a mature applicant to the Canadian Forces. I was thirty two years old. As well I  am a father. I too obtained a GED later on in my adult years. 

Prior to my enlistment I was a commercial long haul tractor trailer operator through out North America. I gained a great deal of positive work ethic and maturity during my civilian career. I believe you have developed this type of personal attribute as well.

I also attempted to return to school later on. I did not finish however, unfortunately. I did learn a personal lesson though. I hate starting something and not finishing it. The next time I go school I will succeed and I will finish it. No excuses…

My mindset prior to enlistment was also sceptical. I was not sure if the obstacles I had created in my own mind would be perceived as negative strikes by the recruitment officer. They were not. 

In all I believe there are a great deal of similarities expressed here. I think I am able to empathize with little effort as a result. 

These are some of my accomplishments so far WRT to Canadian Forces:
I was accepted at thirty two years of age. I signed an initial engagement of four years. Just recently I was offered a continued engagement of five years. I gladly signed this. I wish I were eligible for a twenty five year but due to my age this is not the case. 
My trade training in Borden, On was an outstanding experience. I was voted top candidate by my instructors and peers. 

After completion of my initial trade training QL3 course I was posted to Comox, BC. Having an all expense paid relocation from Prince Edward Island to Vancouver Island was nothing less then spectacular!

Last year I completed a ninety day TAV deployment to Italy. I preformed duties specific to my trade. I can not begin to portray the gratitude I have for the opportunity and privilege of working with the Canadian Forces personal while deployed. 

I hope this serves as an inspiration and encourages you to continue working towards your goal. I will jump on the cliché wagon with you; if I can do it, you can do it!


----------



## 57Chevy (22 Mar 2012)

First off, be carefull of those on-line friends that say they have served,as they may just be couch potatoes living in some absurd dream world.
There's lots of them around.

Secondly, as stated earlier, get on down to the recruiting office and
get the ball rolling.

Think positive and do it.


----------



## ArmyRick (22 Mar 2012)

First, No one should pass any judgement for you once being a "stupid kid". Everyone who has lived past their teenage years can say they were once a stupid kid (by default teenagers are "stupid", I speak from experience as a former teenage  ;D

Second, your 25 (or will be by the time you get in), don't wait any longer. Try it for three years. hate it? Start saving money and at least you will have lived your life knowing army was not for you. Love it? Stay in and make it a career. Whats three years of your life?

Third, Make absolutely sure your wife is 100% on board. Military service is not worth destroying an alreay existing happy marriage. Warn her that she may be on her own with the kids for many months at a time.

Fourth, Maybe try joining a Primary reserve unit while you wait to join the Reg F? It will give you a taste of what your getting involved with.


----------



## MMSS (22 Mar 2012)

Just as a note, 25 is not "old" by any stretch. I will be 30 this year; if accepted, I hope to put in a 25-30 year career. Have you watched "Basic Up"? They feature a 49 year old applicant whose son was already in the navy.


----------



## Animatronic Fireman (22 Mar 2012)

^Agreed, I was just accepted into the army reserve last week and I'm 26.  I became interested in joining the reserves just after I turned 25.


----------



## PrettyMaggie63 (22 Mar 2012)

Quote:

   "It's been about 2 years since I first started mulling the idea around in my head.  I wanted to see my sons first birthday, so I was going to apply after that, then we started talking about another baby.  So, I figured I'd put it off just a little longer to wait for news my wife was pregnant.  After that, it was to make sure my wife was holding a healthy pregnancy....  Now, I had made a point of it; time is wasting and I'm losing daylight:  if I'm applying to to Canadian Armed Forces, I want to apply before I'm 25.  April 7th, I turn 25."


Wow, Jordan, you're 24, you've got lots of time, trust me. I turn 49 this year, and I am into my second year of the application process. And I have no intentions of giving up.  If you want to apply, just do it! You will have plenty of time to work on volunteer work, your physical conditioning, and academic upgrading while everything gets processed.  It's not going to happen overnight.  But if it's what you really want, you will be surprised how easy it really is. IMHO, sit back and take time to really think it through. It sounds like your family is very important to you, and I think that is a fantastic trait.  However, when I hear you say things like "mulling around thoughts" then sticking around for your son's first birthday, then having another baby, then making sure it's a viable pregnancy, then, then, then, there will always be another "then". It can be scary venturing into the unknown, and sometimes, even when we say it is what we want, when push comes to shove, it is easier to find a reason to stay within our comfort zones.
You're not losing daylight, you've barely finished your sunrise!!


----------



## Jordan.Misner (22 Mar 2012)

To all of those who've contributed;

   I'm not sure how I can express how appreciative I am.  The words and advice listed here have helped in the ways I would hoped.  I was initially afraid of being belittled or condescended upon... but I was welcome with opened arms and the purest of understanding.  Thank you.

   There are some topics / questions that I'd like to clarify upon and answer, some of which I wasn't very clear upon in my initial topic...

   


			
				MedCorps said:
			
		

> _IMHO we need mature (not right out of high school) hard working people like you to fill the ranks._ Don't get bent around the axle about the details and they can all be worked out at the recruiting centre. You have established a family, are married with a support mechanism for your children (I would suspect), have done manual labour (so you know what that is all about to work hard), _and even worked to self-improve by finishing secondary school after leaving the formal system. _


-Part 1:  Thank you.  I can only be hopeful that the persons in charge of my application see it the same way.. 
-Part 2:  I have not completed post-secondary schooling.  I dropped out halfway through the course...  I would be half as nervous as I am now, if I'd finished my Network Administration.  



			
				dangles said:
			
		

> Why do you want to join?


  There are many reasons for my wanting to enlist in the military.  I wish to serve my country with my freedom, to represent and preserve the freedom of others.  I want to become a role model for my children, and a better man through the discipline instructed by the Canadian Forces.  I want more from myself, and I want a career that will help me feel fulfilled.



			
				sappermcfly said:
			
		

> You will miss 100% of the shots you don't take.


  Point taken.  



			
				kenmnuggas said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, you're much more articulate and a much better writer than most of the "honors collage(sic)" students that solicit advice here.
> You seem to have your head on straight, get it done.


  I appreciate your pleasantries.  Thank you very much for the encouragement.



			
				deck said:
			
		

> In all I believe there are a great deal of similarities expressed here.


  You are the person I was looking for; to hear from.  As you mentioned, there are numerous similarities and I feel great regarding what information and advice you've given.  It's very comforting to me to have actually interacted with somebody who's endured my fears and persevered.  Wholly, Thank You, Deck.  If you can do it, then I'm sure I can too!



			
				ArmyRick said:
			
		

> First, No one should pass any judgement for you once being a "stupid kid". Everyone who has lived past their teenage years can say they were once a stupid kid (by default teenagers are "stupid", I speak from experience as a former teenage  ;D
> 
> Second, your 25 (or will be by the time you get in), don't wait any longer. Try it for three years. hate it? Start saving money and at least you will have lived your life knowing army was not for you. Love it? Stay in and make it a career. Whats three years of your life?


Hopefully, as I mentioned prior, that the persons who review my application will feel the same way..  Here's to hoping.
I will definitely try it out.  The recruiting office here is only part time Reserves, so there's only 1 day of the week to talk to a Recruiter; so I'll ask about contract terms then.  Thank you for being supportive, ArmyRick.



			
				PrettyMaggie63 said:
			
		

> Wow, Jordan, you're 24, you've got lots of time, trust me. I turn 49 this year, and I am into my second year of the application process. And I have no intentions of giving up.  If you want to apply, just do it! You will have plenty of time to work on volunteer work, your physical conditioning, and academic upgrading while everything gets processed.  It's not going to happen overnight.  But if it's what you really want, you will be surprised how easy it really is. IMHO, sit back and take time to really think it through. It sounds like your family is very important to you, and I think that is a fantastic trait.  However, when I hear you say things like "mulling around thoughts" then sticking around for your son's first birthday, then having another baby, then making sure it's a viable pregnancy, then, then, then, there will always be another "then". It can be scary venturing into the unknown, and sometimes, even when we say it is what we want, when push comes to shove, it is easier to find a reason to stay within our comfort zones.
> You're not losing daylight, you've barely finished your sunrise!!


The age thing has been touched upon by a couple persons, and I just waited to talk about it regarding this post.  Thank you, in advance, Maggie, ArmyRick,  and MMSS.  
Because of my personal view on my age, I feel that I'm losing daylight because of the years of training that I've missed, compared to career personnel who're out of Highschool.  I mean, 7 years of training, discipline, and experience is a lot to lose out on!  That's why I don't want to procrastinate any more.
I've taken time to think about it.  I've spent 2 years fortifying my decision.  This is what I'm going to do, and now I'm just battling my nerves.  I am talking to the recruiter next day they're available (It happens to be Wednesday.)  In this week, I'll be getting my Personal ID copied and my school transcripts in an envelope and prepared to mail out for Wednesday (Since I need to follow up with an online application, which I also need to call about and have it assessed.  I may just end up filling out actual paperwork, instead...)
Maggie, you touched upon a personal flaw of mine.  I'm a very dedicated person when I focus on something...  but, sometimes I take a little bit of time to get there (such as the then, and then, and then.)  This forum post has been the push I'm giving myself to just get up and get out and get it done.  I've already waited too long.  But, how you notice it and point it out, I appreciate your honesty.  
-------------------
Thank you, everyone.  Thank you all very very much.  All of these responses are exactly what I've been looking for to help boost my confidence.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Mar 2012)

Jordan.Misner said:
			
		

> Thank you, everyone.  Thank you all very very much.  All of these responses are exactly what I've been looking for to help boost my confidence.


Hey man, I'll kick you in the ass; just do it.

It's not what you do in life that you'll regret, it's what you don't do.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Se7ensins (23 Mar 2012)

Just join yo! Really


----------



## Red Devil (23 Mar 2012)

My story is similar to yours. Left school at 16 because I knew all I needed to and wanted to earn money. Thought I was much smarter than I was. Drifted through a vast array of jobs with no career structure and spent the last 5 years in manual labour. I'm a new Canadian and had the honour of receiving Canadian citizenship just over 2 years ago. I had considered the military in my mid-twenties but was having too much of a good time.

I applied in January 2011 and was told that I needed grade 10 Ad. Math for at least one of my desired trades. Like you, I went back to school to get the required certificate and by May I was merit listed.

I received the call on March 20th and I'm starting BMQ on April 16th.

In January of this year I was 50. I would love to be 25 with the opportunity to join. Get yourself to your local Recruitment Centre and start the process. Maybe you'll get in and maybe you won't, but don't spend your life looking back with regret for not trying.

Good luck!


----------



## MMSS (23 Mar 2012)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> It's not what you do in life that you'll regret, it's what you don't do.



This is what keeps me going at the gym. If it was easy, everyone would do it. I already know what it's like to not work for the CF.


----------

